# Fighter betta scammer dispute!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Disclaimer* I am in no way, shape, or form involved in betta fights or fighter bettas.

Ok so there are two sellers on youtube, Justin Vang and Ian Deans. They were cool at first but now I'm starting to see them as they really are. So the first few videos involving Ian are an unboxing of **dead** fish by Justin Vang...who continues to praise Ian. Then I see an unboxing video from Justin from youtube seller slontube09 who traded him 8 fish for 3 fighters. Each pair from slontube09 was worth about $20 but Justin turned around and sold JUST the males for...wait for it....$45 dollars PER MALE (these were show HMPKs BTW). Ok so the next major failure comes with slontube09 unpacking his fish from Justin.....He opens the box to a heat pack and a bunch of tissue paper....the heat pack was laying DIRECTLY on the fish bags...note that heat packs reach an average temperature of up to 150F. Not only is the packing a failure but he labeled the box....in big letters....LIVE FISH (a no-no). Ok so then I see Justin's site claiming that his grand father in Thailand sends him quality stock....if his grandpa is doin that why is he buying from Ian? Next is fees...It is $17 to ship a small box (never over $9 IME) of fish, ADD $3 for a heat pack AND $4 for BUBBLE WRAP!!! Bubble wrap does NOTHING to insulate the box from extreme temps. Next is their need to copy me...I use reflective foil insulation in my shipping boxes...Ian then decides to line his box with TIN FOIL!! Also neither of them will tell you where they get their stock..very fishy (pun intended).

They are cheap scammers and I warn you guys to just stear clear of them (which you guys already do since they're scammers).

End rant.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hisssss D:< That sucks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes it does....Justin tried to buy my super reds and Ian my super blacks. I refuse both sale/trade. Did I mention Ian has had very few succesful shipments...almost all are DOA.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW. I mean... WOW.

That's a big rip off, who falls for that? I certainly wouldn't... these guys sounds terrible. Really? I don't know... that's just a HUGE scam, bigger than anything I'd think someone would really attempt like that.

Also, lol, what would happen if I stole your idea? Might ^.^


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Im guessing they dont provide money back option either


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he tried to sell me a cambodian HM for $35 once. shipping costs not included. he's a cool dude to talk to, but i dunno if i'd BUY any fish from him. rumors are circulating that he buys and resells pet store fish, too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya I've heard the same thing. I just saw a new video of some guy unboxing his second box of dead bettas....they were not double bagged and the heat pack was just a hand warmer. Ian says that we can't say his fish are low quality by the way he packs and ships.....uh yes we can.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheesh! Thats terrible!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

wow. :/ just paper towels and tiny baggies?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are cammers in everything unfortunately. I don't think any of you were here when a certain member I won't name decided to sell some of her fish then suddenly disappeared, taking member's money and never sending the fish. Sad thing is I recently found a forum that she seems to belong to. No doubt back up to her old tricks of hoarding and stealing fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

^ I know who you are talking about 1fish2fish but I really think it was a misunderstanding. She has bought me an import pair for Christmas, sent me a PK, and I just sold some fish to her. But I think this conversation would be better in a PM.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Question: Why is it a no-no to label the box "LIVE FISH"? Sorry, it might seem like a dumb question, but I'm just curious.

EDIT: 1f2f, that is a big concern of mine about buying/adopting live fish online through a forum. I am adopting one in a few days from someone here and I am nervous about it for that very reason...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Goomba3 said:


> Question: Why is it a no-no to label the box "LIVE FISH"? Sorry, it might seem like a dumb question, but I'm just curious.


I was wondering that too! @[email protected]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Because it can cause delays...some people do it but I don't. It will definately cause problems with Express mail since FedEx is in charge of USPS Express mail and FedEx does not accept live fish. As long as the fish is properly packed it doesn't matter. Also they only ask if there's anything living in the box but they don't specifically ask for fish (hehe). Also if I were shipping something like a glass vase I wouldn't label the box GLASS VASE.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I also saw ur vid talking about them "Scammer dispute" thats the title. That was nice of you!!! This is just so wrong all the bettas were dead what a rip off.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

So, if you really wanted to label it as anything, you could label it as "fragile" or something like that which is really generic?

But I suppose that makes sense.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I had to have my box labeled that when I got my AB boy shipped to my dorm...They like to shake the boxes (the kids who sort the mail) becuase theyre all but 5 years old, it seems. Theyre so stupid here! D:< Also to get it sorted and picked up faster from the dorm's mail room. No delays D:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas143 said:


> I also saw ur vid talking about them "Scammer dispute" thats the title. That was nice of you!!! This is just so wrong all the bettas were dead what a rip off.


 That's cool you saw it 

I am going to make another video soon basicly telling Ian off about all these senseless deaths.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW... I found a vid titled "microworms cheap" Yeah right.

In a tiny container it's barely filled a centimeter, and he charges $4 for that. THEN he charges an extra $3.50 for a $.10 bag so that they don't die in shipping. I mean... just WOW. Mrvamp, I personally think your prices are 10X better than that. As a matter of fact everyone else on aquabid offers a better price than that, and they offer a lot more microworms.

I mean, this guy ships using PAPER TOWLS for petes sake. His fish seem sick (Noticed a breeding pair... female torn apart) And he is charging about 10x more than the worth of everything. Just wrong x.x 

Eh, kind of wondering, what is a "5 star" plakat fighter? Is it a term showing their aggressivness/strength?

EDIT: Wow... he even has a video on how to pay him XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fighters are rated on their agression and blood. 5* are the most agressive.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Goomba3 said:


> EDIT: 1f2f, that is a big concern of mine about buying/adopting live fish online through a forum. I am adopting one in a few days from someone here and I am nervous about it for that very reason...


Don't worry. She isn't going to scam you. I got another one of her fish, and he's doing fine. I'm treating for a small case of fin rot, but the fish is in good condition, regardless. Of course, I picked mine up, so...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

1fish2fish said:


> There are cammers in everything unfortunately. I don't think any of you were here when a certain member I won't name decided to sell some of her fish then suddenly disappeared, taking member's money and never sending the fish. Sad thing is I recently found a forum that she seems to belong to. No doubt back up to her old tricks of hoarding and stealing fish.


Ours isn't the only forum she's done this to. After doing some digging around it was found that she did the same thing on several forums. Fishlore, Fishforums and UB banned her also.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

RiverStoneBetta said:


> Don't worry. She isn't going to scam you. I got another one of her fish, and he's doing fine. I'm treating for a small case of fin rot, but the fish is in good condition, regardless. Of course, I picked mine up, so...


I'm just not a very trusting person as it is, so I'm always paranoid about everything, haha. I know it will work out, Loki was shipped today!

As per the OT: I really hate scammers, and even though I know nothing about the price of shipping or show fish etc, I can tell that's a ripoff, haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I only order stuff from trusted sites on the internet.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Ours isn't the only forum she's done this to. After doing some digging around it was found that she did the same thing on several forums. Fishlore, Fishforums and UB banned her also.


 Fishlore was because she forgot her original log in and made a new account. I trust her. She has been nothing but nice to me.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

All I know is she had WEEKS to get in touch with me both on here and facebook to explain herself prior to her getting banned. I tried numerous times to get in touch with her.. as did kuklachica.

I don't wish her any ill will but I refuse to work with her based on how things went down and information I've been told by a reliable source. It wasn't my intention to start an argument over her but simply to make the point that unfortunately there are untruthful and unreliable people in what ever you do. That is why online reviews and word of mouth are so important.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I only order stuff from trusted sites on the internet.


That is true, and I usually only do that. But she's not requiring me to pay until after I get the fish and he arrives safely. That's why I trust her. She must be trusting of others, though! (I obviously will pay, but she's taking a big leap, haha.)


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Who are you getting your fish from goomba?

Also, scammers are just terrible people willing to possibly ruin someones life(with the right conditions) over money. They should all be locked up )=


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish...agreed. There are some people that are trusted in the hobby that I would not use based on info from a reliable source.

Scammers are the worst. Now Justin and Ian are telling me to take back what I'm saying.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why are you even getting involved with these idiots? They aren't going to listen to anything anyone says to them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I actually got involved because of Ian's packing. I refuse to buy from either of them or sell to them.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was snooping around in the circle of friends they have and someone has two males fighting they were bragging about and posted comments about them lip locking and drowning. I flagged the video although Im sure it is still there


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Baylee: I got my fish from Appledust. He arrived safely today!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

New problem...check out Justin's breeding tank...See the discussion below in the comments section...it's between me and him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpUtq1cKgPE&feature=feedu


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that poor girly. D: the male was being so aggressive in his chasing. that's no way to breed any betta. no hidey spots for the poor girl.

dude. that's the way Justin sets up all his spawning tanks. he may have like, one plant. or an IAL. i've NEVER heard of him having any successful spawns. ever. i'll see a video where he bought New Epic Fighter, try to spawn NEF, then resell beat up NEF pair. >.>;


----------

